#ubuntuforums 2011-03-21
<s-fox> Hello.
<aztek> bro s-fox
<aztek> are u busy?
<s-fox> Hello aztek  =)
<s-fox> How are you ? 
<aztek> find bro...
<aztek> sorry, fine bro..
<aztek> u?
<s-fox> fabulous
<aztek> i have problem when installing canon ip 1300 in my ubuntu
<aztek> would u like to help me bro
<aztek> please...
<s-fox> Are you running ubuntu aztek ?
<aztek> yupz
<aztek> am trying to googling for that, but i can't solve the problem
<s-fox> aztek,  Little dated but should be okay - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3450617 
<s-fox> Follow that howto 
<s-fox> Hmm, canon changed their website  *sigh 
<s-fox> Worrying - http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010383.asp 
<s-fox> No linux software.
<s-fox> aztek,  Have you created a thread on the ubuntu forums ?
<s-fox> aztek,  Have you asked your question in other irc channels? For example : #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners 
<aztek> yes, but don't solve yet
<aztek> yupz
<s-fox> aztek,  Link to the thread? 
<aztek> i also join #ubuntu-indonesia 
<aztek> i have follow the suggestion of my friend there
<aztek> but, i can't solve the problem
<aztek> I need file canonip 1300.ppd
<aztek> but i only have canon ip1900 and 2200
<aztek> can u help me to edit it in order to make it work for ip 1300?
<s-fox> Do you have a link to the thread you created on the forum? If it has been 24 hours since your last post you might want to BUMP it 
<aztek> ok i will try....
<aztek> tq for ur suggestion..:-)
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-22
<s-fox> Hello.
<bereta> hello, can any one tell me how to add icons and shortcuts to the launcher in Ubuntu NBR
<bereta> is any one here?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-23
<s-fox> Hello.
<aztek> Hello s-fox
<aztek> how are you?
<s-fox> Hello aztek .
<s-fox> I am fine thank you, how are you?
<aztek> not so bad. what are you doing?
<s-fox> aztek,  I am working on some scripts. What are you doing?
<st33med> He's gone when you talked :p
<s-fox> Yes, I noticed st33med :p
<st33med> :p
<s-fox> How are you st33med ?  It has been some time since we last spoke :)
<st33med> Ohhh
<st33med> You're silverfox right?
<s-fox> Oui
<s-fox> That I am.
<steemed> Back, stupid connection on wifi is killing me
<s-fox> st33med,  Though HAL 9000 might be an option ;)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10589904&postcount=9886 
<Joeb454> st33med: stop spamming join/quits >:(
<Joeb454> st33med: er, I mean BLARG
<st33med> BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG
<st33med> Honk
<Joeb454> :D
<st33med> Wassup!
<Joeb454> not a lot, far too busy with assignments, how about you?
<st33med> Busy as well. Not too busy. Though I don't come on here often enough
<s-fox> MOAR SPAM?
<s-fox> Hammer time
<st33med> :o
<s-fox> Or is it eject time ?
<st33med> s-fox, you're silverfox, right?
<s-fox> I can't let you do that dave....
<s-fox> st33med,  http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=611656 
<st33med> I do not remember you! Sorry :(
<s-fox> And yes I am / was ;)
<st33med> aH OK 
<st33med> :d
<st33med> :D
<s-fox> st33med,   I was a member of member of the beginners team in 2008 
<st33med> Yeah
<st33med> I know now :)
<s-fox> :)
<Joeb454> s-fox: if it's hammer time, you need to do a dance and stuff
<Joeb454> with a mindless, repetitive beat
 * s-fox puts justin bieber on
<Joeb454> :|
<s-fox> because that is music apparently
<Joeb454> I'm sorry, we can't speak anymore
<s-fox> Dog's can't talk anyway...
<s-fox> BIAB
<s-fox> Bye st33med :)
<st33med> bye
<st33med> :)
<mmiller235> Hey, I have a question. Is ubuntu going to make the switch to gnome 3 in the 11.04 release?
<Joeb454> not that I know of mmiller235, no
<mmiller235> Do you know when they are going to make the switch?
<Joeb454> maybe for 11.10? I can't say for sure. But as it's only released on April 6th, I'd be surprised if it was the default in 11.04
<Joeb454> mmiller235: I can, and have, been wrong about things like this before though :)
<mmiller235> I see your point about the time frame
<mmiller235> but, Gnome 3 is so good compared to gnome 2
<mmiller235> one thing is, ubuntu's art team is going to have to rework the theme for gnome 3
<Joeb454> most likely. They're working on Unity at the moment though
<mmiller235>  Unity is a very nice environment
<mmiller235> I wish they would use it for the desktop distro as well
<Joeb454> they are, as of 11.04
<mmiller235> but that being said, the design of gnome 3 sort of makes it unnecessary
<Joeb454> ubuntu will use unity, in place of gnome-shell
<Joeb454> though gnome-shell will still be available in the repo's
<Joeb454> at least, that's my understanding
<mmiller235> I see
<mmiller235> sounds to me like someone realized that older software just isn't going to cut it anymore in the realm of GUIs
<mmiller235> which is good
<Joeb454> indeed. I quite like unity, from what I've managed to try so far
<mmiller235> All I know is, old gnome, even with a compositor turned on just looks old and outdated compared to modern desktops like OSX and even winows 7. KDE puts up a much better show against these but for some reason, not a single linux istro that uses KDE4 bothers to use custom branding beyond just swapping out the background wall paper
<Joeb454> I can't really comment, I don't like KDE ;)
<mmiller235> so its good to see that the higher-ups of Ubuntu finally figured this out
<Joeb454> saying that though, compiz and gnome look quite nice on my ubuntu install next to my macbook and my windows 7 install
<mmiller235> Joeb454 were you using emrald?
<mmiller235> Emerald is the only way to make Gnome look decent compared to OSX and even then Emerald has a lot of bugs
<mmiller235> see, I remember back in the Berryl days
<mmiller235> Anyone remember berryl
<Joeb454> mmiller235: I remember emerald and beryl
<mmiller235> The real problem with gnome's compositing is the lack of antialiasing and stuff like that
<mmiller235> Berryl and Emerald atleast attempted to address that
<Bachstelze> beryl had only one "r"
<Bachstelze> and isn't compiz basically a fork of beryl?
<st33med> Yeah
<st33med> Wait
<st33med> It's confusing
<mmiller235> What i would like to know is why was Emerald dropped
<st33med> Compiz was the original, then beryl was forked, then came compiz fusion. Beryl got stopped, then compiz fusion was renamed back to compiz.
<Joeb454> st33med: that sounds about right
<mmiller235> st33med what happened to Emerald?
<st33med> mmiller235, It's still there, just that metacity is used by Ubuntu 
<st33med> And metacity has really improved in design to allow transparent decorations
<mmiller235> st33med I was under the impression Emerald was discontinued
<st33med> I'm not sure. Maybe it was. You can still download and use it I believe
<mmiller235> st33med if metacity is improved, why are they dropping it in gnome 3?
<st33med> Because gnome shell is replacing that
<mmiller235> exactly
<st33med> It's more complex than that mmiller235 
<st33med> Gnome shell was just recently made
<mmiller235> st33med well, you know me (even though I havn't been on a lot lately), i'm all ears
<mmiller235> st33med also Joeb454 said that starting in 11.04, ubuntu is going to use Unity in its Desktop version as well as the netbook version. Is that true?
<st33med> Yes
<mmiller235> awesome :))
<mmiller235> I can't wait
<st33med> Unity + gnome shell I think 
<Joeb454> st33med: I think it's just Unity
<st33med> Talking about gui interfaces is complex
<st33med> Yeah
<Joeb454> gnome-shell will be available, but not the default option
<st33med> Oh ok
<mmiller235> st33med there is one simple fact about GUIs, very few open source projects manage to get them right
<st33med> Do tell.
<mmiller235> st33med Audacity 
<st33med> ?
<mmiller235> Example of a poorly designed GUI
<st33med> Audacity is a seperate program, not a gui designer
<mmiller235> TeXmacs
<mmiller235> st33med, no, thats not what i am trying to say
<Bachstelze> anything that ends in *macs actually
<mmiller235> st33med I am trying to say that there are a lot of great programs out there that don't have the best Interfaces
<mmiller235> Bachstelze++
<st33med> OK
<mmiller235> st33med but I was looking at the design of gnome 3, and as it stands the "activities" menu, when active looks almost like a carbon copy of Unity
<mmiller235> http://www.gnome3.org/img/search-big.png <-- see
<mmiller235> by the way, I like the design, so I am not complaining
<mmiller235> I am just noticing
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-24
<Joeb454> time to call it a night. Bye! :)
<mmiller235> steemed, will unity work inside virtualbox?
<steemed> I assume so...
<steemed> If you are talking about 11.04 maybe
<mmiller235> steemed trying out a beta of it right now
<mmiller235>  Okay, after detecting the keyboard, i am staring at a pink screen
<mmiller235> is this normal?
<mmiller235> oh there it goes
<mmiller235> nvm
<mmiller235> steemed are you there?
<steemed> yes but I'm busy
<mmiller235> well I need help :(
<steemed> mmiller235, what do you need?
<mmiller235> steemed to get unity to work in vbox
<mmiller235> which apparently can't be done
<steemed> I wouldn't know: I don't run 11.04 
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> I will be back later.
<falco_> I need help: I tried installing kde with kde-full on ubuntu (not kubuntu) i realize now that this is a mistake, but i need some way to restore gnome locally (net doesn't work on recovery console)
<Pici> falco_: you're better off asking in #ubuntu, this isn't exactly a support channel.
<falco_> Pici: they didn't know
<Pici> falco_: No, one person didn't know.  You can ask again and see if someone else can help you.
<Bachstelze> falco_: you shoult be able to bring your net up from the console with ifconfig
<falco_> Pici: okay
<falco_> oh
<Bachstelze> and either way, you shouldn't need it
<falco_> what do i do without it to restore?
<Bachstelze> wezll, it would depend what exactly the problem is
<falco_> i (partially) installed kde and i need to restore gnome
<Bachstelze> yes
<Bachstelze> by "the problem" I mean "why X doe"sn't( start" since you say you're stuck in the console
<Bachstelze> doesn't*
<Bachstelze> you don't really need to "restore Gnome", gnome is still here
<falco_> ah. the error message is: 'Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127' and after that it takes me back to the login screen. i can get into recovery console tho
<Bachstelze> it just doesn't start for some reason which is not obvious
<Bachstelze> ok
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> are you ytrying to log in a KDE or Gnome session?
<falco_> KDE, Gnome isn't an option for some reason.
<Bachstelze> hm
<Bachstelze> hasq the login screen changed?
<falco_> yes.
<Bachstelze> formerly yoou had GDM, maube the KDE installation changed it to KDM
<Bachstelze> ok
<Bachstelze> try to go back to GDM
<falco_> how?
<Bachstelze> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<falco_> k
<falco_> alrite.
<falco_> lemme try again now that i did that
<falco_> booting...
<falco_> it's taking a REALLY long time to boot
<Bachstelze> I think you cna press ESC to see the boot messages
<Bachstelze> it might just be fsck'ing your disks
<falco_> okay, the last message it gave me was 'Starting TiMidity** midi emulation...' but it says ok, so it's doing something else. ur right tho, it may just be fsck'ing my discs.
<falco_> sry, thats ALSA midi emulation
<Bachstelze> I think fscl happens before
<falco_> hmm... so what's happening?
<Bachstelze> hmm you cna alwyas hard-reboot and boot without quiet splash
<Bachstelze> no idea
<falco_> 'boot without quiet splash'?
<Bachstelze> boot without passing the "quiet" ans "splash" parameters to the kernel, so you can see what's going on
<Bachstelze> you can edit the boot command line in GRUB
<falco_> how?
<Bachstelze> you cna press a key to edit a GRUB entry, I think it's 'e', but it's described on the GRUB menu
<falco_> when do i press e?
<Bachstelze> hughlight the entry you want to modify and press 'e'
<Bachstelze> then edit the kernel line, remove "quiet splash" and boot
<falco_> i can't do anything like that. trying to highlight anything only switches from the graphical (four dots) boot to the non-graphical one.
<Bachstelze> before that, when you're in the GRUB menu
<Bachstelze> if you don't have it, press shift at boot
<falco_> k
<falco_> pressing shift doesn't work
<Bachstelze> it should
<Bachstelze> you're probably doing it too late
<falco_> do i do it right when it starts rebooting?
<Bachstelze> you have to do it right when the computer boots
<Bachstelze> after the BIOS screens, before it qtarts the OS
<falco_> huh. i tried it at every possible place before my machine booted. nothing happened.
<falco_> no, before it loaded ubuntu
<falco_> sorry,
<falco_> wording error.
<falco_> or tried to load ubuntu
<Bachstelze> it definitely should work
<Bachstelze> unless you are running GRUB 1, but that's unlikely
<falco_> strange... because it isn't working. but hypothetically, if i had grub 1, what would i do?
<Bachstelze> you would know it
<Bachstelze> there would be a "Press ESC to enter GRUB menu" at the top left corner of your screen
<falco_> ah. that's very odd. do you have any ideas about why i cant open the grub menu?
<Bachstelze> no :(
<falco_> :/ dang
<Bachstelze> you cn alaways edity the grub config from the recovery console, though
<Bachstelze> to change the boot settings
<Bachstelze> but it's still weird that you can't just enter the menu
<falco_> how do i get into the recovery console if ubuntu doesn't load?
<Bachstelze> ...
<Bachstelze> good point
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> well the next step is boot a live CD and tinker with your system from there
<Bachstelze> though at that point, if you didn't have anything important, you might as well reinstall
<falco_> well... i do have some stuff. but anyways, i'll go get the live cd
<Bachstelze> then yeah, you can access your installed system from the live cd and hopefully fix it
<falco_> okay... i'm having trouble finding it, but i started dloading it, and i'll look for it in the meantime.
<falco_> Bachstelze: i've booted the live cd. what do i do now?
<Bachstelze> falco_: you mount the root partition of your installed system and do whatever you want to do
<Bachstelze> either get your data back and reinstall, or try to fix it
<falco_> how do i mount the root partition of the existing installation?
<Bachstelze> using the mount command, like you mount any other filesystem
<falco_> ah. sorry. i wasn't thinking.
<falco_> how do i navigate to my actual drive?
<Bachstelze> like you navigate to any other location, using Nautilus or the terminal
<falco_> it's only showing a file system for the live cd
<Bachstelze> did you mount your drive ?
<falco_> how do you mount your drive? sry, n00bish question
<CharlesA> falco_: Is it listed on the places menu?
<falco_> oh! i found it. thanks!
<falco_> now is there a way to install ubuntu onto my drive without interfering with any of my personal files, or do i have to back everything up?
<Bachstelze> nnot easily, and I wouldn't recommend it
<Bachstelze> (this is why you should always have a separate /home partition)
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-25
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> TTFN
<sixstorm> this place is just simply DEAD
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-26
<alex__> hey anyone can help?
<davygravy> looking for someone who knows network ARP & ICMP issues to assist w/ a small script I want to write...
<CharlesA> checking to see if a host is up davygravy ?
<davygravy> I've got an NAS device that has a netconsole-enabled bootloader.  Device needs to be able to ping a host @ IP aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd for the bootloader to autoload the kernel.
<CharlesA> that sounds like a pain
<davygravy> the IP is reserved, and the machine that it belongs to needs to be off frequently
<CharlesA> hrm
<CharlesA> I was going to suggest just pinging the default gateway and leaving it at that
<CharlesA> Is the ip it needs to ping hard coded?
<davygravy> yes, the IP is hardcoded in the bootloader
<CharlesA> figures lol
<davygravy> cant be gateway
<davygravy> so I want to script that I can run on my router to listen for the request, and then spoof back response
<davygravy> I know the ip of the bootloader,  192.168.11.150
<davygravy> I can just listen for that, and when the router hears it, ping back w/ a spoofed ip.  
<davygravy> btw this is LAN only, not WAN
<davygravy> which util should I use?  arping?
<CharlesA> That's a bit out of my area of expertise. =/ I'd probably just be lazy and use wake on lan from the router to wake up the target PC so the NAS loads, but that's a nasty hack
 * davygravy wonders if there is a utility that can __listen___  for a packet from a specific IP addy
<CharlesA> might be.
<davygravy> hmm... the WOL is not a bad idea, though.  The original idea of ping from the bootloader was to signal a tftp server to send the NAS an initrd, in case of hard drive failure
<CharlesA> That makes sense in case of hard drive failure, but I really have no idea how hard/easy it would be to implement
<davygravy> CharlesA, is there a network-centric channel for Ubuntu?
<CharlesA> davygravy: Not that I know of
<CharlesA> Are you a member of the forums?
<davygravy> yup!
<CharlesA> Might try posting in Server platforms or programming talk
<davygravy> yes, good idea, thank you, that'll do....
<CharlesA> :)
<davygravy> just verbalizing it has crystallized the requirements a bit better for me ...
<CharlesA> That's a good thing.
<CharlesA> Sometimes it's hard to explain what you want to accomplish
<davygravy> I could even set the tftp server on the router, that might be easiest... can change the server addy on the NAS by going into its NVRAM
<CharlesA> Something like that.
<CharlesA> Figure it would be easier to deal with if it was set to ping a machine that was always on
<davygravy> yes, it was set up to ping the "dev box", my powerhungry quadcore tower...
<CharlesA> mmmm power
<davygravy> not very green when it come to electrical consumption
<CharlesA> I bet. I've got a dual core server set up that's set up as my NAS, probably not that green either, but it isn't as bad as a quad core
<davygravy> the NAS only draws about 20Watts, the quadcore has a 700W PSU
<CharlesA> Not bad at all.
<davygravy> I'm guessing the router will only draw 10 or 15
<CharlesA> Probably.
<CharlesA> What router are you running?
<davygravy> RT-N16, Asus, TomatoUSB 2.6 kernel, with optware
<CharlesA> sounds.. beefy
<CharlesA> I'm running a Dlink DIR-615 with DD-WRT
<davygravy> 615, need to look that up... dd-wrt is very good
<Bachstelze> I'm running a Soekris 4501 with OpenBSD <3
<CharlesA> it's a crappy Wireless N router, 10/100 switch on it, cheap :P
<CharlesA> Bachstelze: Standalone box?
<Bachstelze> CharlesA: aye
<CharlesA> Sounds like a nice set up
<Bachstelze> http://soekris.com/net4501.htm
<Bachstelze> those boxes are lovely
<Bachstelze> I have another one that I use to experiment with embedded stuff
<CharlesA> wow. those are nice
<CharlesA> would make a great low power router, that's for sure.
 * davygravy hears "embedded", smiles
<davygravy> yes, build your own is alway the most fun
<CharlesA> Yep.
 * davygravy used OpenEmbedded, Buildroot, various other toolchain...
<davygravy> foonas.org, too
 * davygravy extends a "thank you" handshake toward CharlesA, waves goodbye to him & Bachstelze ...  off the the Ubuntu Server irc channel
<CharlesA> good luck
<davygravy> ;)
<Bachstelze> you know, you don't have to leave a channel to join another one ;
<CharlesA> ttfn
